
For students, Windows 7 will equal Snow Leopard's price - newacc
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/09/09/18/for_students_windows_7_will_equal_snow_leopards_price.html
======
jlgosse
I'm currently attending two universities in Canada (four courses at one, and
two at the other), and both of them offer Windows 7 Professional for free,
right now, as part of the Microsoft Academic Alliance.

Free is much better than $30.

